# Online video streaming extremely slow



## AceKnocks (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all,
This is my first post here in this forum and it is about my slow online video streaming on windows vista ultimate. 

I have a brand new T61 (T7300, 2.0 GHz), with 2 gigs of RAM and extra 1 gig of turbo memory, a feature that core 2 duo processor technology supports. 

I am using Time Warner's Road Runner 10MB/s connection and for the first few weeks (around a month and a half back) it ran absolutely fine but after that started degrading in terms of available speed.

I check my internet speed at www.speedtest.net regularly, and it stays usually about ~9300 KB/s (Down) and ~340 KB/s (Up) and even after staying at this speed, my video streaming on websites such as youtube and googlevideo does not stay continuous.

I am using Kaspersky AV 7.0.0.125 that keeps me (atleast I feel like) miles away from malware and adware. It does not have its own firewall and therefore I am using windows firewall itself.

Can someone please suggest what I should I do to make my video streaming experience better (or much better in terms of what I am paying for the Internet / month)?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Cheers,
AceKnocks


----------



## vdoo84 (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you ever figure this out? This is basically the same problem I'm having. Watching my processor usage and memory, I'm ok, but online videos are working horribly. I have a 7MB connection with Time Warner and have also verified the speed.

One weird thing I've noticed in addition to the slow load times in YouTube is that even when the slider has not caught up to the edge of the loading bar it will still stop and think.


----------



## Squinty (Aug 14, 2009)

I have have the same problem...8mb connection and youtube is really slow, but downloading and everything else is normal.


----------



## rajforyou82 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii,
Here"s a Suggestion Install SpeedBit Video Accelerator.
It"s very good. U Can Download It From Download.com


----------



## rajforyou82 (Oct 6, 2009)

SpeedBit Video Accelerator


----------

